#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-14
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-15
<septox> .
<sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> .
<sovo> ping septox ongolaBoy
<septox> .
 * ongolaBoy voit que protegeQV fait ses propres releaseParties http://gnomecameroon.wikidot.com/home ... c'est pas mauvais mais bon ..
<sovo> voila
<sovo> je disais par rapport au passage de l'equipe de gnome au cameroun
<sovo> peut on prevoir qlq chose ?
<ongolaBoy> où est-ce que c'est dit qu'une équipe de GNOME sera au cameroun ?
<tnjulius_> une équipe gnome au cameroun?
<sovo> c annonce la sortie de gnome 3 au cameroun ici
<sovo> http://gnomecameroon.wikidot.com/home
<sovo> et j'avais eu une conversation avec christmat qui me disais que emmanuel l'avais contacter pour lui annonce qu'une equipe
<sovo> de gnome allais etre au cameroun en avril sans plus de detail
<sovo> il devais le recontacter pour plus
<sovo> je lui avait demande de me tenir au courant
<sovo> mais j'ai pas eu feedback
<sovo> alors lorsque j'ai vu l'annonce je me suis dit que ctai le mm truc
 * acherv vous salue tous 
<ongolaBoy> si une équipe de GNOME vient au cameroun, ça sera dit quelque part...une liste de diffusion, un article de blog,etc...
<tnjulius_> acherv: salut
<acherv> tnjulius_: hi
<ongolaBoy> des personnes peuvent venir à titre personnel mais si c'est au nom de GNOME, alors il y aura une annonce officielle quelque part
<ongolaBoy> .
 * acherv ne sait pas de koi on parle
<tnjulius_> sovo: j'ai suivi ton lien je ne vois pas où est mentionné qu'une équipe gnome sera là!
<ongolaBoy> acherv: essaye de lire dans les logs
<sovo> tnjulius_: lis les log
<sovo> ongolaBoy: ok
<ongolaBoy> acherv: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/15/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<acherv> ongolaBoy: thks
<tnjulius_> sovo: où c'est dit qu'il y'aura une équipe gnome?
<sovo> est que tu as lu ce que j'ai ecris ?
<sovo> en tt cas chrismat va bientt se connecte
<sovo> il nous donnera plus d'info
<tnjulius_> ok
<christmat> bjr a tous
<christmat> personne ne repond?
<sovo> on est la
<christmat> ok
<sovo> en fait on voulais avoir plus d'info par rapport a la presentation de gnome 3
<acherv> christmat: hi
<acherv> christmat: ???
<tnjulius_> christmat: bonjour
<sovo> est que l'equipe de gnome dont tu m'avais parle sera la ?
<sovo> ping christmat
<christmat> hi tous
<christmat> en fait
<christmat> c'est emmanuel ki m'a contacter ces dernier temps
<christmat> il parait que la version 3.0 va sortir le mois prochain et il vlai ke ubuntu internienne
<septox> .
<christmat> apparement
<christmat> un representant en tt cas
<tnjulius_> en gros qu'est ce qu'il y'a lieu de faire? qu'est ce qui est effectivement prévu?
<tnjulius_> christmat: .
<christmat> je suis la
<christmat> un peu de boulot
<christmat> je ne sais pas encore
<christmat> mais emmanuel m'a dit qu'il vont faire une presentation de gnome 3.0
<christmat> ce sera a biyemassi
<christmat> au siege de protegqv
<ongolaBoy> .
<tnjulius_> à plus je dois me déplacer!
<christmat> mais je vous ai donner le wiki vs pouvez avoir plus d'infos
<ongolaBoy> christmat: il ne répond pas à la question de sovo
<christmat1> quelle kestion
<ongolaBoy> < sovo> est que l'equipe de gnome dont tu m'avais parle sera la ?
<christmat1> je n'ai pas encore confirmation
<christmat1> je le demanderai a emmanuel
<christmat1> je viens de l'appeler
<christmat1> il me dit kil ny aura pas de representant, ce sera un peut comme la SFD
<christmat1> en passant, nous recherchons 2 personnes pouvant faire des presentations sur des programmes utilises su gnome
<septox> .
<septox> ping christmat1
<septox> ping ongolaBoy sovo
<ongolaBoy> .
<sovo> .
<septox> christmat1:  tu peux write sur la ML pr demander aux gars si quelqu'un ne peut pas preparer une presentation
<sovo> je pourrais faire le deplacement
<sovo> mais faut savoir deja ce qu'ils preparent a proteg qv
<septox> .
<christmat1> ok
<christmat1> ce sera fait
<christmat1> sovo: je pense kil ne feront rien concernant ubuntu , la derniere fois ils ns ont tt donne lors de la SFD. Tout ce que tu pourras presenter ds l'environement gnome fais le deja
<christmat1> je vais quand meme faire un communiqué
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-16
<septox> .
<ari> .....
<ari> @+
<ari> lègar
<tnjulius> .
<septox> .
<christmat> bsr
<ongolaBoy> bsr
<ongolaBoy> christmat: je suppose que tu en as discuté avec izane
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> de L'aide !!!!
<ariabbas> je cherche une commande Unix qui permet de connaitre kel processus s'execute sur kel coeur d'un processeur
<ariabbas> ????
<ariabbas> @+
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-17
<septox> .
<sovo> .
<ariabbas> ...
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<sovo> je suis la man
<ongolaBoy> :D
<sovo> hein un gars se reveille en lapant ?
<sovo> une bonne journee alors en vu
<septox> surement
 * ongolaBoy lap parce que septox demandait à ariabbas s'il va bien et c'est sovo qui a répondu
<sovo> hahahaa
<sovo> j'ai mm pas remarq
<sovo> vraiment c grave
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> septox:
<septox> .
<ariabbas> septox: Desole Grand j ai ete un peu okupp
<ariabbas> septox: Merci ya la forme grace à Dieu
<ariabbas> septox: et toi la forme?
<septox> .
<septox> grand avec koi non ? je n'ai mm pas 2m
<septox> ah ca va
<ongolaBoy> :)
<christmat> bsr a tous
<Warrens> <(")hi
<christmat> hi Warrens
<Warrens> cc?
<christmat> ca va
<christmat> doit avoir une petite reunion demain tu sais non?
<Warrens> sr le canal?
<christmat> oui
<Warrens> à propos d la prépa de l'évènement à l'ocas de la sortie de GNOME 3.0
<christmat> oui
<christmat> mais aussi comme ns n'avons pas gfait de reunion le premoier mercredi du mois
<Warrens> oui bien sûr où avais-je la tête?
<Warrens> :)
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-18
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> hi
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
<christmat> bjrs a tous
<christmat> ping a tous
<Swell> Bjr
<christmat> enfin
<christmat> attention a ceux ki st la sans etre la
<christmat> je pense que j'aurais la version beta de gnome 3.0
<ongolaBoy> christmat: tu connais des gens qui sont là sans être là ?
<christmat> les ge,s ki st la sans etre la se reconnaissent
<christmat> tu en fais partie un peut quand meme
<christmat> pour aujourd'hui
<ongolaBoy> en général quand je suis sur internet, je suis toujours connecté dans le salon
<ongolaBoy> et même si je ne lis pas tout le temps, je reviens toujours consulter cette fenêtre
<ongolaBoy> bref... je ne suis jamais loin
<christmat> dac
<christmat> mais IzaneFG c'est le maitre "etre la sans etre la"
<christmat> avec septox
<IzaneFG> :D
<christmat> :-D
<christmat> IzaneFG: je sent que tu es connecte avec pidgin
<IzaneFG> vendu :)
<christmat> vs avez vu ce que j'ai ecris, j'aurais la version beta de gnome 3.0
<christmat> je suis en train de telechager
<IzaneFG> oui j'ai vu
<ongolaBoy> hum... christmat est-ce que ça te dérange qu'ils soient donc pas vraiment là ?
<christmat> ongolaBoy: souvent
<IzaneFG> christmat: et ça fait quoi? :p
<christmat> surtout losrquen j'ai quelque chose a dire et qu'on me reponde desheures plus tard
<christmat> ca fait ce que ca fait
<christmat> mais je n'en fais pas un pb hein?
<christmat> 8-)
<IzaneFG> faut faire le pb hein... ça fait changer les choses :)
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, moi je trouve qu'il ne faut pas croire que tout ce qu'on dit ici n'est pas lu ou pris en considération
<ongolaBoy> du moins par septox (qui est presque toujours là) ou IzaneFG quand il est présent
 * IzaneFG ha oui en passant, je ne suis pas très souvent là à cause de ma connexion(orange) au bureau qui danse. Du coup quand j'arrive à la maison j'oublie de me connecter ici :D
<christmat> ok
<christmat> ongolaBoy: je sais
<christmat> moi meme ca m'arrive d'tre connecte et ne rien dire pcq je boulot
<ongolaBoy> moi je me demande pourquoi tout le monde n'arrive pas à se connecter automatiquement dans le salon ... ( à part IzaneFG ;) )
<christmat> ekié ongolaBoy TU NE ME FELICITES MEME pas pour ces derniers temps
<christmat> ?
<christmat> :-(
 * ongolaBoy loue les efforts de christmat et aimerait que d'autres suivent
<ongolaBoy> c'est bon patron ?? :P
<christmat> :-D
<christmat> tres bon
<christmat> j'avoue kon doit primer les gens a ubuntu-cm chaque année
<christmat> des gens ki font vraiment des efforts*
<christmat> pas toi hein ongolaBoy;
<christmat> d'autres
<christmat> pas IzaneFG non plus
<ongolaBoy> ah bon ??? alors là je vais être dur parce que je trouve qu'il y a encore beaucoup à faire et surtout à *comprendre* par la plupart
<IzaneFG> ODDL
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas vraiment le moment de primer... il y a beaucoup de travail en suspens un peu partout et pourtant on en parle beaucoup je crois à mon humble avis
<christmat> la prime va de la simple felicitation sur mailing list au lot
<christmat> tu sais ongolaBoy, je pense que le concept qu'on utilise ds ubuntu-cm est nouveau pour les camerounais
<ongolaBoy> bon.. tu voudrais primer quoi actuellement ... je t'écoute
<christmat> il faut donc essayer de la faire facon camerounaise, car c'est du benevolat qu'on fait doublé d'une passion
<christmat> rien
<christmat> mais feliciter$
<ongolaBoy> donc tu veux dire que je ne suis pas camerounais en fait
<christmat> non pas ca!
<ongolaBoy> et même féliciter là, tu voudrais féliciter quoi actuellement ?
<christmat> les gens ki seront la par exemple today
<ongolaBoy> ok.. c'est ton point de vue ...
<ongolaBoy> moi je dirais qu'il faut encourager et non féliciter ...
<christmat> je ne parlais pas de moi hein!:-D
<christmat> quand c'est necessaire il faut feliciter ongolaBoy
<christmat> tu sais jai recu par exemple plusieurs invitation pour ce meeting sur facebook
<ongolaBoy> encore une fois : que veux tu féliciter ? le fait de se connecter au salon ? moi je dirais non... Ce n'est pas une tâche ardue ou héroïque pour arriver ici. IL faut juste *encourager* les gens à utiliser ce media
<ongolaBoy> qui a lancé les invitations sur facebook ?
<christmat> je ne sais meme pas, mais un membre du groupe
<christmat> au fait ongolaBoy, parlons des tacehes a faire dans la tream
<ongolaBoy> tu aurais du signaler à ceux là que les annonces *officielles* se font dans la liste de diffusion ou sur le wiki
<ongolaBoy> et non sur facebook
<christmat> jai pas eu la presence d'esprit
<christmat> et puis je me suis dit que la personne n'a que fait le relais de ce quia vait ete dit dans la ML
<ongolaBoy> moi je continue à déplorer le peu de temps que les gens accordent à la lecture ou l'écriture sur le wiki
<christmat> tu sais koi ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> pendant qu'on parle, personne apparemment n'avait remarqué qu'aucun ordre du jour n'avait été fixé sur le wiki
<ongolaBoy> je viens de le faire ...  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting mais j'aurais voulu que d'autres le fassent
<christmat> ok
<christmat> je te comprend willy
<ongolaBoy> la communauté ne doit pas tenir sur 2 ou 3 personnes...
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: heu.. Warrens avait commencé à donner un ordre du jour sur la mailing list hein
<christmat> tu sais uen fois, il ya de cela tres longtemps, j'ai entrepris d'ecrire sur e  wiki
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: oui.. et j'attendais de voir qui allait le mettre sur le wiki parce que c'est quand même le point de référence (pour moi en tout cas)
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: faut aussi savoir qui sont ceux qui savent utiliser le wiki :(
<christmat> effectivement IzaneFG
<christmat> je voulais en venir
<ongolaBoy> ok.. on commence par vous. vous savez l'utiliser ?
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: christmat alors ça fait un point qu'on doit aborder aux prochains évènement. L'utilisation du Wiki. Bref un atelier spécial
<IzaneFG> moi si
<christmat> ongolaBoy:  moi pas vraiment
<christmat> IzaneFG:  tres bonne idee
<christmat> ongolaBoy: je suis chaud maintenant hein!
<IzaneFG> j'avais fait des updates pour les pages facebook du la team
<ongolaBoy> il y a la sandBox qui peut être utilisée pour faire toutes les bêtises qu'on veut sur le wiki d'ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WikiSandBox
<IzaneFG> ODDL
<IzaneFG> [...] pour faire toutes les bêtises qu'on [...]
<ongolaBoy> aucun risque de déranger quoi que ce soit.. mais au final, même si c'était sur n'importe quelle page, il n'y a pas de problème... on peut toujours revenir sur une ancienne version
<christmat> 8-)
<ongolaBoy> bref... même si quelqu'un a des difficultés, je crois qu'il peut questionner n'importe qui sur IRC à ce sujet
<ongolaBoy> moi j'ai trop de peine quand j'arrive à dla/ydé. Je ne reste jamais longtemps et je suis tiraillé à gauche,droite.Conséquence, je ne peux pas expliquer oralement
<ongolaBoy> et pourtant, je le dis pour plusieurs choses: tout est dans la lecture ... #soupir
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: lol, la prochaine fois, je vais te put la corde au cou :)
<ongolaBoy> :)
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: les utilisateurs sont tous des clients. Ils n'aiment pas lire le mode d'emploi
<christmat> ok
<ongolaBoy> christmat: tu voulais parler de plusieurs choses et visiblement je t'ai coupé à chaque fois
<christmat> oui oui
<christmat> laisse moi un peut voir a koi ressemble ta sandbox
<IzaneFG> christmat: c'est la boite de sable, tu peux jouer dedans comme tu veux ;-)
<christmat> ok
<christmat> comment joue t-on dasn cette box
<ongolaBoy> il faut déjà ouvrir ta session
<christmat> c fait
<ongolaBoy> tu dois avoir un lien "éditer" quelque part
<ongolaBoy> ça te permettra de faire des modifications sur la page
<christmat> ok
<christmat> quand j'edite ou est ce que ce sera mis sur le wiki
<ongolaBoy> à l'endroit où tu as écris pardi
<christmat> si je veux faire un rapport de release par exemple
<ongolaBoy> il y a un bouton "prévisualiser" ou "preview" qui te permet d'avoir l'aperçu
<ongolaBoy> tu peux éditer et prévisualiser autant de fois que tu veux.Et lorsque tu es d'accord avec ce que tu as écris, tu vas donc plutôt cliquer sur "enregistrer"
<christmat> ok
<ongolaBoy> je crois que c'est d'ailleurs énoncé sur la page de rédaction ;)
<christmat> je l'ai vu
<ongolaBoy> en dessous de la page d'édition on te donne déjà une petite aide sur la syntaxe; mais en tout cas, en regardant dans la page, tu verras les syntaxes employées par d'autre avant toi
<christmat> ok
<ongolaBoy> tu édites toujours ou bien ?
<IzaneFG> il write le cahier de 32 Pages :D
<christmat> ongolaBoy: l'apercu ke jai n'est pas celui de notre wiki
<christmat> comment saurais je que je suis au bon endroit
<ongolaBoy> ?? je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis là
<ongolaBoy> comment sait-on qu'on est au bon endroit sur une page web ? Tout commence d'abord par l'adresse inscrite dans sa barre d'adresse
<christmat> ok
<christmat> pigé
<christmat> pigé
<christmat> ongolaBoy:
<christmat> comment se fait il que je ne vois plus les publications des autres quand je veux editer
<ongolaBoy> parce que tu es passé en mode rédaction
<ongolaBoy> en cliquant sur 'aperçu' tu reverras la page en question + ce que tu auras éventuellement modifié
<achille> Hi!
<septox> hi
<septox> ping
<septox> voila alors les gens qui n'etaient pas la qui arrivent
<septox> christmat: ping
<christmat> je suis la
<IzaneFG> .
<christmat> dans 9 minutes
<septox> .
<christmat> dans 7 minutes
<christmat> -6
<tnjulius> salut à tous
<christmat> slut julius$
<christmat> -2
<Warrens> #tnjulius: slt
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<christmat> 00
<septox> lol
 * septox annonce qu'il est dans un reseau tres dynamique ou mes anciens collegues ont presque tout change et ma connection n'est pas trop stable 
<christmat> hi
 * ongolaBoy lit les archives de la conversation du jour http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/18/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<septox> je me suis rendu compte today que parfois qd tout le monde ne se tient pas aux standards ca parait svt comme si c'est celui qui s'en tient qui ne respecte pas le standard
<ongolaBoy> septox: moi même j'ai un peu wanda :)
<septox> je suis ds une salle (naturellement) avec un mac et un windows 7 , je n'arrive pas a me connecter, le router dit qu'il est pleint, Ubuntu ne re-essaye pas, mais les autres forcent
<septox> et on a l'impression que Ubuntu / Linux qui ne respecte pas
 * christmat hum
<septox> hi
 * christmat pense qu'on chat ici avec les robots
<septox> pour ceux qui vienent d'arriver on n'a pas encore begin
<septox> on do les small talks
<septox> lol
<ongolaBoy> septox: en passant.. récemment à douala, il y a quelqu'un qui m'a dit qu'on speakait trop vite sur IRC
<Irv_> je suis un nouveau et interesse par le monde du libre
<Warrens> @chritmat: encor cette histoire de robot
<Irv_> je me prenomme Yves
<Irv_> heureux de faire vos connaissances
<Warrens> slt Irv_ and welcome
<HugZ> .
<christmat> dites bjr a Irv_
<HugZ> lol Bjr Irv_
 * ongolaBoy salue tous les présents
 * christmat pense que Irv_ est le bienvenu ici
<Warrens> slt ongolaBoy
 * septox dit : ah j'ai forget de mentionner que le chef de je ne sais koi a signe quelque part que le irc n'a rien a chercher sur le reseau, donc je suis en webchat 
<christmat> slt ongolaBoy
<Warrens> et slt à ts les abscent ossi
<Warrens> :p
<septox> Warrens: lol
<christmat> Yves
<septox> dada ds la salle ?
<Warrens> @septox: c mw même
<christmat> Irv_:  sent toi chez toi$
<Irv_> merci a vous
<christmat> de queleque chose
<Irv_> et j'espere partager d'enormes choses avec vous
<christmat> ns aussi Irv_
<Warrens> @Irv_: on espère ossi avc tw
<christmat> willkomen
<christmat> bsr fylo
<septox> fylo: bsr
<Warrens> heu... bsr fylo
<tnjulius_> hi
<septox> l'ordre du jour se trouve ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<septox> .
<Warrens> @tnjulius_: hi, t'es ... :o
<septox> en attendant et pr innover je propose que la personne qui dirige ne soit pas celle qui write le protocol a envoyer par mail et inserer sur le wiki
<septox> euh je voulais dire en plus de celui qui dirige , et surtout que ns avons des connexions pas trop stable
<septox> achille: ping
<Warrens> @septox: fo croire k oui
<achille> moi?
<Warrens> pas très stabl la connexion today
<septox> achille: ping c'est pr reveiller
<septox> tnjulius_:  ?
<christmat> je vais vous pinger tous
<tnjulius_> septox: présent
<tnjulius_> :)
<Warrens> @IzaneFG: ping
<Warrens> @septox: présent ossi, :D
<septox> on peut commencer non ?
<IzaneFG> :p à tous
<christmat> IzaneFG:  tu ne parles pas
<septox> 15 mins c'est bon
<septox> il ya bcp de pts today
<christmat> septox: koi 15 minutes
<HugZ> ok
<Warrens> hi sovo
<septox> christmat: ou bien ?
<septox> on wait encore ?
<HugZ> .
 * ongolaBoy est prêt
 * tnjulius_ too
<fylo> salut a tous
<fylo> alors de quoi est il question?
<Warrens> tjrs cho 8|
<Warrens> @fylo: regard l'ordre du jour ici:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<fylo> ok
<tnjulius_> #### AventureLibre 5 ####
<christmat> septox: je demandais
 * christmat pret
<ongolaBoy> qui modère ? c'est tnjulius_  ?
 * christmat se demandais si a part des points sur le wiki il ya d'autres
<DjiaThink> Hi all ! sorry for late
<tnjulius_> ongolaBoy: non du tout! suis pas stable là!
<Warrens> hi Djia Think
<septox> ok
<ongolaBoy> sovo: ?
<septox> qui alors ?
<septox> uhm je crois bcp ne st pas stable today
<sovo> re ma connexion derange, donc serais tres instable
<ongolaBoy> ok..je m'en occupe donc... ( je suis obligé septox )
<septox> je modere (moi mm je ne suis pas stable) et si je fuis qui continue ?
<tnjulius_> bon ok je vais fere de mon mieu
<septox> ok
<christmat> je sais ki
<tnjulius_> septox: ok vas y :)
<ongolaBoy> bonjour à tous et particulièrement aux nouveaux
<sovo> waouuu y'a du monde today
<achille> Merci
<septox> tnjulius_: c'est willy qui a le lead la
<ongolaBoy> ceci est un salon de discussion utilisé par la locoteam Ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> l'ordre du jour de la réunion se trouve sur le wiki à cette adresse https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<ongolaBoy> n'oubliez pas que les conversations ici sont archivées  *publiquement* et disponibles entre autre ici http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/18/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<ongolaBoy> sur ce, nous commençons avec le premier point: aventure libre #5
<HugZ> ok
<christmat> ok
<fylo> ok
<sovo> suis encore connecte ?
<ongolaBoy> sovo: oui, il parait :D
<septox> .
<fylo> moi je te voi sovo
<christmat> sovo: tu ne te vois plus?
<ongolaBoy> pour information, aventure libre est un journal édité par la communauté
<ongolaBoy> toutes les infos ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Journal
<christmat> on y va alors
<Warrens> je confirme
<ongolaBoy> actuellement nous devons sortir le numéro 5
<ongolaBoy> il nous manque un article important
<christmat> keski a ete prevu pour le numero 5
<HugZ> ?
<ongolaBoy> et nous espérons l'avoir ce week-end ... pour de vrai
<septox> .
<fylo> il y aura quoi dans la version 5 de AvLibr
<septox> mais neanmoins cela serait interessant si nous avons des articles a l'avance
<ongolaBoy> des articles ... comme d'hab :) ... je vous invite à lire les anciens numéros pour vous ffaire une idée
<DjiaThink> .
<ongolaBoy> oui... il serait vraiment chouettes si les uns et les autres pouvaient fournir des articles sans forcément attendre qu'on en demande
<Warrens> ces numéros st télechargeables sur le blog de septox
<ongolaBoy> tellement de choses peuvent être abordées (à mon avis)
<septox> et dans un cas coe celui-ci qu'on puisse jste prendre un article ou une astuce dans la "banque"
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: tous les numéros sont disponibles sur le wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Journal
<Warrens> et ossi sur le wiki j'allais en venir
<ongolaBoy> s'il n' y a pas de questions/remarques, on passe au point suivant
<HugZ> et oui
<DjiaThink> Y a t 'il une ligne editorial a tenir ?
<ongolaBoy> si je vais vite, marrêter :)
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> DjiaThink: en général il faut parler de tout ce qui concerne le libre en priorité pour le cameroun ou l'afrique
<ongolaBoy> et dans une moindre mesure l'international
<DjiaThink> Nous avons déjà des rubriques mais ils est tjrs interressant de proposé un articles même s'il n'est pas classable (a priori) ds les rubriques par defaut
<ongolaBoy> DjiaThink: oui, effectivement...
<septox> .
<DjiaThink> ongolaBoy: ok
<ongolaBoy> d'autres questions ?
 * septox have to open the door to some one 
<ongolaBoy> on va vite ? lentement ? :P
 * christmat pense ke septox doit le laisser dehors
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: le rythme est bon
<ongolaBoy> ok...
<Warrens> afin, je crois O.o
<ongolaBoy> le numéro sortira dès que ça sera possible
<christmat> c bon ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> comprenez bien que ce n'est pas évident de tenir des délais
<fylo> en tt ca personne n'a encore rien rien dit
<ongolaBoy> fylo: rien dit à quel sujet ?
<tnjulius_> ongolaBoy: c'est bon le rythme!
<fylo> AvLibr 5
<HugZ> .
<ongolaBoy> fylo: comment ça on n'a rien dit ? tu veux parler du contenu ?
<christmat> certainement
<septox> .
<achille> .
<fylo> ongolaBoy: oui, le prochaine contenu
<Warrens> fylo: tu peux te rendre sur le wiki comme on l'a précisé tout à l'heur
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, sachez que niveau interview: on a posé des questions au concepteur de maelys http://maelys.syjede.org/
<Warrens> pour avoir un apperçu de la chose
<ongolaBoy> le reste est constitué d'astuces, howTo ..
<tnjulius_> http://maelys.aledde.org
<achille> le lien n'abouti à rien?
<ongolaBoy> reste comme je le disais tantôt l'analyse qui sera faite par l'une des rares femmes du groupe :)
<ongolaBoy> oups.. j'ai récupéré une URL erronnée ;p . Merci tnjulius_ ;)
<septox> fylo: on ne devait pas fixer le contenu d#avLbr5 ici , juste que ca traine parceque les articles ne st pas la et (enfin pr moi) il etait question
<septox> de rappeller que tout le monde peut ecrire des articles et envoyer
<HugZ> voila
<ongolaBoy> voilà ce qu'il faut retenir !!
<septox> on utilisera tout les articles (car la , la redeaction est en carence)
<fylo> szeptox: ok !
<ongolaBoy> christelle_: une demoiselle ?? bonjour ... c'est rare pour le souligner
<Warrens> en parlant de femme
<tnjulius_> salut christelle_
<Warrens> christelle_: hi
<christmat> bsr christelle_
<septox> .
<achille> salut christelle_
 * christmat pense que c'est christian en femme
<ongolaBoy> ok... !!! on continue les gars !! vous allez continuer vos tractations derrière !!
<ongolaBoy> :D
<Irv_> Bsr christelle
<HugZ> ca c'est les hormones
<Warrens> :D
<Irv_> et oui
<tnjulius_> non christelle_ c'est bel et bien une femme
<septox> lol
<ongolaBoy> ************* Gnome 3.0 ******
 * ongolaBoy claque tous les gars de la salle
<tnjulius_> #### GNOME 3.0 ######
 * ongolaBoy va cacher christelle_ dans un coin
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: sauf moi :D
<ongolaBoy> christmat: tu as la parole
<christelle_> salut a tous
<septox> lol , les gars restons concentrer la
<septox> christmat:
<christelle_> bsr julius
<Warrens> septox: :D
<fylo> Gnome 3.0...
<christmat> je suis la
<christmat> jsute un peut troubler par la seule femme
<Warrens> oui Gnome 3.0 >:(
<christmat> :-D
<christmat> en fait
<Sovo_> suis la
<tnjulius_> christelle_: suis juste le fil! on parle de gnome 3.0 actuellement
<christmat> ya deja un moi ke emmanuel m'a contacter pour  m'onnoncer l'evenement
<DjiaThink> .
<christmat> et cette semaine il a ete confirmé que ce sera le mois prochain
<fylo> on dit koi du fabuleux bb de la communauté gnome.org
<HugZ> .
<fylo> il est mm deja la  en version beta
<Warrens> fylo: ??
<christmat> plus exactement le 9 avril de 9h a 16h a yde du doté de biyemassi
 * ongolaBoy rappelle la demande de christmat par mailing-list https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2011-March/001688.html
<fylo> Warrens : ?
<christmat> il sera question comme vous le savez deja de la sortie de la derniere version du bureau gnome et tt ce que ca comporte
<Warrens> .
<christmat> http://www.gnome3.org/
<septox> .
<achille> je ne sais pas si c'est à propos de la version beta qui est disponible ou à propos de la version finale prévue en mars qui n'est pas encore dispo
<christmat> vous pouvez deja jeter un coup d'oeil pour voir les fonctionnalités et les nouveautés
<HugZ> interessant
<septox> achile la distance entre la beta et la release est tres minime ( sauf en cas de force marjeur cause par 1 gros bug)
<HugZ> c clair
<Sovo_> septox: la RC ou la Beta ?
<ongolaBoy> ok.. en tout cas, de ce que j'ai compris. S'il y a des personnes qui peuvent venir présenter quelques choses au sujet de ce bureau
<ongolaBoy> faut pas hésiter à prêter main forte à christmat
<christmat> jai fait un mail dans la mailing list parceque nous recherchions des personnes ki pourraient faire de petits ateliers sur les outils gnome ki leur plait et pourrait en profiter au publique
<christelle_> les gars je suis a yaoundé comment vous rencontrer pr participera l'evenement du 9 avril?
<fylo> tout me plais sous gnome
<fylo> tout
<Sovo_> vous me lisez encore ?
<fylo> je ne sais pas trop quoi choose
<ongolaBoy> christelle_: es tu inscrite dans la liste de diffusion ? https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-cm . Si c'est pas le cas, fais le
<septox> christelle_: tu as dans lalsite de diffusion ? tu es sur launchpad ?
<christmat> pour l'instant quelques personnes se sont presentees
<fylo> oui sovo on te lit tjrs
<Warrens> .
<septox> .
<Ferdykkm> salut tchanke , ce how?
<christelle_> .
<HugZ> lol le 9 Avril ?? je crois que je serai a Yde .. dc si ca se confirme Christ ... je te dirai
<HugZ> .
<ongolaBoy> christelle_: heu.. on t'a posé quelques questions ? tu as pu les lire ?
<septox> christelle_: ping
<Ferdykkm> SALUTAION A TTT LE MNDE
<Ferdykkm> JE ME NOMME FERDY
<Warrens> Irv_: ping
<christelle_> salut ferdy
<DjiaThink> Ferdykkm: Bonjour. mais en minuscule plz :)
<Warrens> Ferdykkm: slt à tw et fais comme chez toi
<HugZ> hi Ferdy
<christmat> le wiki de l'evenement est a: http://gnomecameroon.wikidot.com/home
<septox> Ferdykkm: hi, ns discutons de la presentation pr la release de gnome3
<achille> welcome Ferdy!
<christmat> ping a vous tous
<Ferdykkm> j'ecrivai en miniscule pour me rendre visible
<septox> .
<Ferdykkm> JHULIUS  tu est tjr la ?
<Sovo_> christelle_: t'as pas repondu aux questions de ongolaBoy et septox
<Irv_> .
<tnjulius_> christmat: christelle_ pourrais t'aider elle est à yaoundé
<tnjulius_> christelle_: ping
<ongolaBoy> peut être de gros délais de latence pour elle ...
<tnjulius_> christelle_ est juste un peu impréssioné par le flot de messages qui circulent
<Warrens> si ça se trouve elle fouille encore les liens qu'on lui a donné
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius_: si tu la connais, il faut la guider alors même offline
<fylo> en tt cas je vais choisir une presentation et l'envoyer a chrismat
<achille> bien dit!
<septox> .
<septox> fylo: +1
<Ferdykkm> expliqé mw je s8 un peu oerdu la
<christmat> sil ya des gens ki st intersses, kil se pronnoncent juste ds la ML(mailing list)
<Ferdykkm> la release se prepare pour ou?
<christelle_> je ne suis pas sur launchpad
<fylo> thanks septox
<christmat> l'evenement se deroulera juste comme une release party
<Sovo_> je ne suis pas sueje ne suis pas sur que je pourrais etre a yde, mais si ca se confirme je t'informe christmat
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> fylo: nous sommes en train de faire une réunion dont les points à aborder sont ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting . Actuellement nous sommes sur GNOME
<Irv_> .
<ongolaBoy> Ferdykkm: nous sommes en train de faire une réunion dont les points à aborder sont ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting . Actuellement nous sommes sur GNOME
<HugZ> .
 * ongolaBoy s'était trompé de destinataire :P ... désolé pour le petit spam
<fylo> ongolaboy, je suis a la page
<Ferdykkm> thk ongolaboy
<christelle_> merci ongolabox
<septox> .
<Warrens> christmat: je verrais si je peux être à ydé ;)
<fylo> juste que personne ne veux crever la plaie
<ongolaBoy> et qui est ?
<achille> ça va ds ts les sens là!!!
<Irv_> .
<christmat> je suis en train de telecharger la version beta
<septox> .
<Warrens> fylo: à toi l'honneur
<achille> kk1 a til déjà testé la beta?
<fylo> oui, ou pourai-je me procurer la version beta ici a yde
<ongolaBoy> en passant! Petit conseil à tous : quand vous êtes sur internet, prenez la peine d'ouvrir une fenêtre sur ce salon. Ca vous permettra de vous y habituer
<tnjulius_> ongolabox lol!! :D
<Warrens>  c important
<Sovo_> .
<tnjulius_> .
<ongolaBoy> bien... on peut continuer
<fylo> chrismat, il ya combien de personne pr la presentation de gnome3
<Sovo_> yep
<ongolaBoy> n'oubliez pas de vous signaler auprès de christmat par mail
<Sovo_> une question est que tu as eu une sceance de travail avec emma ?
<septox> .
 * Sovo_ a l'impression que vous ne lisez pas ce qu'il ecrit
<ongolaBoy> christmat: Sovo_ demande si tu as eu une séance de travail avec emmanuel ?
<Sovo_> ha ca me rassure
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> il est perdu dans le réseau :)
<ongolaBoy> on continue les gars
<christmat> les gar mon pidgin m'envoi les msg en retard
<christmat> donc je passe mon temps a les lires
<septox> uhmm
<Warrens> christmat: hum :'(
<christmat> en ce qui concerne la version beta, je suis en train de la telecharger
<fylo> oui ongolaboy, on continu
<HugZ> .
<HugZ> on continu
<Irv_> .
<Ferdykkm> jai un putain de problem sur la 10.10
<ongolaBoy> ************* 3 è point : la restructuration ***********
<ongolaBoy> page qui résume la proposition https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Organisation
<achille> keskon retien du 2eme point?
<Ferdykkm> je narrive pas a partager des dossier sur mn reseau
<ongolaBoy> Ferdykkm: il faudra attendre pour ton pb stp. On doit finir la réunion d'abord ;)
<Warrens> Fredykkm: fais un tour sur les différents forum
<Warrens> en attendant
<ongolaBoy> achille: contacter christmat pour l'aider éventuellement. et consulter la page du programme de cette manif http://gnomecameroon.wikidot.com/programme
<septox> et aussi faire de la pub autour de soi
<Warrens> achille: du 2 ème point on retient que si tu es dispo et k t'as kelke chose à présenter, contacte christmat
<ongolaBoy> bien.
<achille> je fais déjà bcp de pub sur ubuntu
<Warrens> achille: c bien
<achille> il s'agit pr moi de savoir ce qu'on retyient ts ensemble
<christmat> est ce que je suis connecté?
<christmat> vs me voyez
<Sovo_> achille: et ubuntu-cm aussi
<ongolaBoy> christmat: nous sommes même derrière ton dos :)
 * ongolaBoy rappelle tout le monde à l'ordre. On continue !!
<Irv_> .
<ongolaBoy> je disais donc : 3è point
<ongolaBoy> restructuration https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Organisation
<christelle_> kkm c'est how?
<septox> .
<Sovo_> .
<ongolaBoy> septox a fait une proposition de répartition des tâches
<christelle_> tu es perdu comme moi?
<IzaneFG> christelle_: la route c'est ici
<ongolaBoy> bon.. on fait une pause de 3 minutes ? histoire de laisser tout le monde relire tout ce qui a été dit plus haut ?
<achille> je suis autant dérouté q toi christelle_
<christelle_> julius mets moi dans le bain stp
<tnjulius_> christelle_: çà vas aller
<Sovo_> achille christelle_ qu'est que vous ne comprenez pas ?
<ongolaBoy> :)
<christmat> ok
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: le temps k je croque un truc lol
<achille> g comprend pas prkoa ça va ds ts les sens
<christmat> tous ceux qui veulent avoir quelque chose a faire me contacte juste
<christmat> fylo:  ns avons eu une sceance virtuelle comme celle -ci
 * ongolaBoy s'arrête et reprend dans 3 minutes exactement...
<christelle_> cmt se passe la proposition des taches?
<tnjulius_> achille: il faut juste savoir de quoi on parle et de deux être attentif!
<christmat> je ne peux pas repondre a tte vos question maintenant, je suis un peut perdu dans le reseau,, je recois vos msg en retard
<tnjulius_> christelle_: tu vois christmat qui est du côté de yaoundé
<Sovo_> christelle_: tu as une proposition a faire ?
 * DjiaThink Si vous souhaitez discuter avec chrismat sur l'organisation de l'event, faites le en message privé svp
<christelle_> ok
<DjiaThink> Pour l'instant c le point 3 restructuration https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Organisation
<christelle_> christmat donne ns ton contact
<Sovo_> on wait ongolaBoy pour continuer
<septox> en principe ns sommes deja au point 3 (bon a la limite) christmat a presente les taches et ce qu'il y a faire et pr l'aider et participer a l'evenement, vous pouvez soit le contacter directement, soit envoyer un mail a la ML
<septox> .
<septox> #
<septox> #3
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> on continue.
<ongolaBoy> veuillez lire la proposition de restructuration svp https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Organisation
<fylo> on continue
<Warrens> .
<christmat> ok
<christelle_> je veux juste savoir
<christmat> oui christelle_
<septox> .
 * IzaneFG je vois que vous y êtes allez fort... il y a des deconnexion
<christmat> on y va
<ongolaBoy> christelle: tu voulais poser une question..
<septox> .
<Ferdykkm> dite mw , coordination des projet: member kit --- ce koi
<ongolaBoy> pendant ce temps j'espère que les autres ont lu la page de l'organisation
<Ferdykkm> oui deja
<Warrens> ooais
<ongolaBoy> septox: tu peux expliquer aux autres ?
<Ferdykkm> et je veu participer au projet de MASTERISATION
<septox> coordination de projet: chaque responsable coordonne un prj
<septox> et doit etre la personne resource pr ce projet
<Ferdykkm> ca je comprend
<septox> donc pr le member-kit par exple il est question d'offrir un kit a chaque membre ubuntu-cm
<Ferdykkm> cest le nom member kit ke je ne comprend pas
<Sovo_> Ferdykkm: lw projet member kit est un projet ou l'on voudrais offrir un certain nombre de kit a un membre a son inscription
<septox> le contenu et la gestion doit etre faite par la personne coordinatrice du projet
<achille> et c koa un kit ds notre contexte?
 * IzaneFG faut laisser une personne expliquer pas à pas
<septox> sovo
<septox> .
<Ferdykkm> brice
<Ferdykkm> je veux participer a tn projet
<Ferdykkm> je fais how
<Warrens> Fredykkm: le member-kit c'est just une dénomination
<Sovo_> Ferdykkm: t'es ou ?
<septox> Ferdykkm: on cherche *pr le moment* des personnes qui vont coordone les dits projets , par des personnes pr y travailler,
<Ferdykkm> je s8 a Douala
<septox> .
<septox> alors ds l'ordre vous voulez bien ?
<Sovo_> Ferdykkm: ok no pb,
<Ferdykkm> ok je vous s8
<ongolaBoy> s'il y en a qui veulent se proposer pour les projets présentés, se signaler ou mieux, mettre son nom sur le wiki directement ;)
<septox> monthly reports : ns devons faire un rapport mensuel des nos activites ,
 * tnjulius_ en plein cours là! mais je vous suis
<indy21> slt tt le monde
<achille> ok. si ferdy n'est pas partant alors je me propose pr le projet member-kit
<indy21> ca a deja commencé???
<Warrens> indy21: bsr
<HugZ> Me too member kit
<septox> member kit -- close
<achille> ???
<septox> uhmm
<ongolaBoy> SVP ... on se calme !!
<septox> je propose qu'on reprenne au debut svp
<septox> voila !
<ongolaBoy> nous sommes sur la COORDINATION
<septox> donc
<ongolaBoy> ensuite,juste en dessous : monthly reports
<HugZ> ok
<septox> monthly reports : est ouvert
<septox> qui veut faire des raports mensuel des activites Ubuntu-cm sur le wiki ?
<septox> priere ici de repondre avec -1 pr non et +1 pour oui pr que ca aille vite
<ongolaBoy> voir la page qui recense l'ensemble des rapports mensuels https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/TeamReports
<achille> -1
<HugZ> -1
<Ferdykkm> -1
<Irv_> .
<indy21> 0
<fylo> -1
<septox> christelle: DjiaThink indy21 IzaneFG  tnjulius_ Warrens  ping
<Warrens> +1
<achille> sorry je dois quitter, mettez +1 lorskon sera sur member-kit
<septox> .
<HugZ> .
<indy21> septox:ca depend de ce ke l'on doit faire exactement
<Irv_> .0
<ongolaBoy> hum... pour les nouveaux là, il nous faut vos id sur Launchpad pour bien vous identifier...
<septox> juste ecrire et dire ce que la communaute a fait pendant le mois
<tnjulius_> septox: suis là
<septox> ongolaBoy: +1
<IzaneFG> Je peux prendre le rapport
 * tnjulius_ vous suis juste un peu occupé
<indy21> ongolaBoy:ameukam
<septox> tnjulius_: ok
<fylo> sur launchpad je suis "fylo"
<septox> .
<septox> finisons rapidos avec les id launchpad
<septox> HugZ:
<ongolaBoy> ok...je note donc Warrens pour le monthly report
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: quel est ta page sur Launchpad ?
<indy21> septox:+1 alors
<septox> ongolaBoy: je crois que Izane voulais aussi le faire
<septox> bref limitons nous a deux personnes pr le moment (maxi trois) par tache
<HugZ> Hugz: Obtimus
<septox> .
 * ongolaBoy propose que tout ceux qui ont un ID sur Launchpad le colle ici
<ongolaBoy> https://launchpad.net/~manga-willy
<septox> ok
<septox> https://launchpad.net/~septox
 * ongolaBoy a une latence de 20 sec dans son réseau ... vous êtes prevenus
<septox> encore des ids et/pages launchpad ??
<IzaneFG> https://launchpad.net/~izanefg
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> ok.. c'est revenu à la normale (latence nulle)
<septox> .
<septox> ok on continue
<ongolaBoy> HugZ: on veut l'URL en fait
<Ferdykkm> .
<septox> relations publique locales
<ongolaBoy> bon... c'est pas grave.. on continue
<HugZ> ok
<Ferdykkm> septox on continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<Ferdykkm> ok
<septox> publicites :
<ongolaBoy> nous sommes sur facebook
<septox> Izane a deja un +1
<septox> non
<septox> a la pub une doublure :D
<ongolaBoy> ok
<indy21> -1
<IzaneFG> Publicité :)
<Ferdykkm> facebook
<fylo> https://launchpad.net/~mvondo-yannick
<Ferdykkm> +1 pour facebook
<septox> Ferdykkm: donne moi deja ton compte launchpad et contacte moi pr facebook
<septox> ok
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: https://launchpad.net/~warrens
<septox> je passe sur la pub
<septox> facebook : fylo a deja un +1
<tnjulius_> https://launchpad.net/~tnjulius
<septox> qui encore ? (pr etre admin du grpe et faire vivre la communaute sur Facebook)
<IzaneFG> Facebook je prendre
<septox> NB: facebook est un tremplin et n'est pas le canal officiel
<septox> IzaneFG: ok note
<Warrens> -1
<septox> facebook -- ok
<septox> twitter ?
<tnjulius_> +1
<IzaneFG> ils sont où les twiteux?
<HugZ> sorry network troubleshootin': https://launchpad.net/~beyeck
<septox> je ne know pas
<Warrens> .
<Warrens> -1
<Sovo_> penser a rendre le compte facebook en groupe, car c pas le cas en moment
 * ongolaBoy a noté pour tnjulius_ au sujet de twitter
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> Sovo_: le compte facebook doit rester une fan page mais avoir un onglet discution
<HugZ> .
<Sovo_> ok
<HugZ> IzaneFG: +1
<ongolaBoy> identica ?
<septox> .
<Warrens> -1
<septox> +1
<HugZ> -1
<ongolaBoy> Sovo_: la fan page reste accessible même pour ceux qui ne sont pas abonnés sur facebook ;)
<Irv_> Désolé les gars mais la faut que je me déconnecté. Je prendrai le feedback  à Warrens
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: tu peux m'ajouter (twitter), j'y suis tout le temps
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: ok.. tu seras avec julius...
<septox> ok
 * ongolaBoy a noté septox pour identica
<Sovo_> je vais twitter aussi
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> ok
<Warrens> Irv_: il sera dispo en ligne sur le wiki
<HugZ> .
<ongolaBoy> next
<septox> uhmm passons a aventure libre
<ongolaBoy> Le journal.
<septox> articles ?
<Irv_> Bon week-end
<Sovo_> je peux send des articles
<septox> Irv_: same to you
<Ferdykkm> https://launchpad.net/~ferdykkm
<ongolaBoy> à noter qu'on parle de la coordination
<septox> Sovo_: il s'agit de celui qui va gerer les articles envoye
<Warrens> Irv_: content de t'avoir eu parmis nous today
<indy21> septox:et il les gere comment??
<indy21> dsl connexion super lente.https://launchpad.net/~ameukam
<septox> il sauvegarde et s'assure que les articles ne disparaissent pas , mm apres un crash du dd
<septox> .
<HugZ> lol
<HugZ> +1
<septox> quelqu'un d'autre ?
<Warrens> septox: lol
<septox> ok HugZ
<Warrens> -1
<septox> layout
<septox> layout  --
<indy21> septox:+1
<ongolaBoy> pour info/rappel , le journal est rédigé en se servant de LaTeX
<septox> en fait il est deja la , et il faut juste par numero un peu cadrer , mais les annontations ds le doc latex sont en allemand, donc traduire et continuer ave moi
<septox> articles : septox , indy21 et HugZ
<ongolaBoy> noté
<septox> layout : ?
<septox> ok on skip
<ongolaBoy> relecture ?
<septox> relecture du journal avant plublication ?
<septox> .
<indy21> +1
<HugZ> +1
<Warrens> +1
 * IzaneFG file à la maison en espérant se connecter là-bas
 * ongolaBoy a noté indy21 HugZ Warrens pour la relecture
<Sovo_> +1
 * ongolaBoy a noté pour Sovo_ aussi
<septox> .
<HugZ> .
<ongolaBoy> ok... on continue!
<septox> ok
<ongolaBoy> coord de projets
<septox> t-shirt ?
 * ongolaBoy pense que les nouveaux ne comprendont pas trop
<Warrens> septox: creation association?
<septox> creation association : on voulait creer une entite legale a Ubuntu-cm
<septox> uhmm
<septox> laissons donc la coord des projets ?
<ongolaBoy> +1
<septox> .
<Warrens> feedbacks des releases
<Warrens> +1
<septox> feedbacks des releases : on voulait faire une petite application pr avoir du feedback pdt les releases
<septox> ok Warrens
<Warrens> tutoriel sur le community server
<Warrens> -1
<HugZ> -1
<ongolaBoy> ok.. on va donc d'abord laisser ces points
<Warrens> humm
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: ok
<septox> .
<HugZ> ok
<septox> plan d'action 2011 , ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> ce qui signifie... que nous avons fini avec les tâches à répartir
<indy21> +1
<ongolaBoy> je vais juste résumer ma vision
<septox> plus ou moins il faut deja organiser ceux qui ont ete repartie pour que tout fonctionne
<septox> vas-y
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> grosso modo cette année, nous devons faire en sorte que la communauté ne fonctionne plus sur 2 ou 3 personnes
<tnjulius_> septox: +1
<ongolaBoy> d'où la répartition que nous voulons faire et que vous voyez sur cette page
 * septox a ajoute la release party gnome3 coe event ubuntu-cm sur loco.ubuntu.com http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/818/detail/ 
<ongolaBoy> nous devons nous présenter au Council pour être une LocoTeam approuvé
<septox> ongolaBoy: voila, chacun a un point ou une tache et doit etre autonome et responsable
<ongolaBoy> mettre sur pied l'association pour avoir un statut moral au cameroun
<ongolaBoy> faire fonctionner tous nos projets le mieux possible
<HugZ> OngolaBoy: +1
<ongolaBoy> faire vivre les régions où se trouvent les utilisateurs: douala, yaoundé, ngaoundéré..cela passe par la décentralisation des tâches
<septox> il doit juste informer certaines autres personnes (coordination) et s'assurer qu'il y aura des ressources necesaaires pr ses actions
<ongolaBoy> chacun doit se focaliser sur sa zone en priorité (je parle des community manager)
<Warrens> .
<ongolaBoy> voilà rapidos
<HugZ> ok
<septox> par exemple ca ne presentera pas bien si ubuntu-cm organise deux release a yde le mm jour
<septox> .
<HugZ> clair
<Warrens> .
<HugZ> .
<ongolaBoy> I think we are done ...
 * ongolaBoy va résumer tout cela pour diffusion dans la liste de diffusion et sur le wiki dans la nuit
<Sovo_> .
<HugZ> .
<HugZ> ok
<Warrens> .
<septox> .
<septox> qui avec un pb ?
<ongolaBoy> il est parti je crois
<ongolaBoy> ping Ferdykkm:
<Warrens> c freddy g crois
<ongolaBoy> en passant, ceux qui connaissent tous les nouveaux venus, prière de les aider à mieux appréhender le salon de discussion
<septox> .
<Sovo_> .
<Warrens> ok
<Warrens> c le moins que l'on puisse faire
<HugZ> .
<septox> quelqu'un a un bon wallpaper que je peux use coe Ubuntu-cm wallpaper ?
<Sovo_> le meiux serais qu'il passe de temps a autre ici
<Sovo_> l'aide sera plus rapide et precise
<Sovo_> heuuuu septox comprend pas bien
<Warrens> moi non plus
<indy21> coupure de courant
<HugZ> Faut que je file...
<HugZ> bon debut de week end a tous
<septox> Sovo_: je suis entrain de preparer ma structure pr les machines virtuelles de dev
<septox> HugZ: .
<Warrens> HugZ: you too
<Sovo_> ta strucute ?
<Sovo_> tu perds de plus en plus
<Warrens> :|]
<septox> Sovo_: oui oui , wallpaper , iso, paquets
<septox> etc
<septox> des machines virtuelles
<Sovo_> ok je vois
<septox> .
<Warrens> mrd! j'ai une dalle de damné
<indy21> c'est deja fini???
<Warrens> indy21: si t'as kelke chose à dire, balance seulemnt
<indy21> c'est parce ke plus personne n'écrit ke je demande ca
<Warrens> en principe, on est dans les divers là ;)
<Warrens> afin je crois :p
<indy21> ah d'accord
<indy21> j'avais parlé d'une version de ubuntu orientée dev
<indy21> j'aimerai demarré ca avec la 11.04
<Warrens> ah c'est tw avais initié le projet?
<Warrens> j'ai vu le projet sur la ML
<indy21> ouais
<Warrens> mais après plus personne ne savait ce qu'il en était
<indy21> sorry bcp de choses a faire entre temps
<Sovo_> on lui avait pose des questions
<Sovo_> mais il n'avait jamais repondu
<indy21> koi????
<Sovo_> voila pk personne n'avais plus reagis
<indy21> je crois ke j'avais répondu
<Warrens> g crois qu'il y'avait des gars très motivés pr l'aventure
<indy21> je vais le relancer
<indy21> je vais créer une page sur launchpad et sourceforge
<Sovo_> y'a septox qui bosse dessus
<indy21> septox:?
<indy21> septox:ping
<Sovo_> mais faute d'info de ta part je crois que l'engouement des gars s'est eteint
<septox> .
<Warrens> indy21: g crois que c'est important
<septox> yep
<septox> disons que coe dit ds les mails
<Warrens> bon, g crois que g dois vous laisser là
<septox> je projet m'intersse puisque je bosse avec les vm
<septox> et la il etait question de bien lister ce qu'on veut pr quel type de dev
<Warrens> indy21: je reste sur le ki-vive
<septox> et le reste est juste le telechargement et la transformation en appliance
<indy21> warrens:je fais te signe sur la ML
<Warrens> bonne soirée et bon week-end à tous
<septox> ok
<indy21> septox:c'est beaucoup plus du dev orienté objet et web
<Warrens> Sovo_: on se prend
<indy21> warrens:bon w-e
<Sovo_> .
<septox> oui oui
<indy21> dc un serveur web
<indy21> un serveur d'app java
<indy21> et kelke app
<indy21> un truc par trop lourd ki peut tenir sur un cd
<Sovo_> une question
<Sovo_> c un CD pour tout
<Sovo_> on un CD pour chaque langage ?
<indy21> sovo: un cd pr tout
 * IzaneFG dans les logs :)
<Sovo_> ha ok
<tnjulius_> un CD pour tout = un cd contenant gcc, g++, python, openjdk, gambas, php5, apache et comme editeur Geany! :)
<indy21> en plus jboss
<indy21> et eclipse
<Sovo_> ok voulais juste me rassurer
<tnjulius_> indy21: jboss? non tomcat
<Sovo_> ca veux dire qu'il va falloir faire de place dans le CD
<tnjulius_> indy21: eclipse? alors qu'il y'a Geany??
<indy21> ouais
<Sovo_> mouf certain truc juge inutile
<indy21> tnjulius:eclipse et jboss sont plus populaires ke geany et tomcat
<Sovo_> gars tnjulius_ certaine personnes aime les IDE aux editeurs de fichiers
<tnjulius_> Sovo_: geany un éditeur de fichier? c'est de l'insulte!!! :D çà fait de la coloration syntaxique!
<indy21> :))
<Sovo_> est que ca fait l'autocompletion ?
<Sovo_> je l'appel editeur de fichier, car pas tres evoluer pour un dev pro
<tnjulius_> Sovo_: et comment!?!! php, html, java, c, c++, python ..
<Sovo_> je sais de quoi je parle
<tnjulius_> Sovo_: c'est vrai que l'autocompletion n'est pas de la trempe d'eclipse ou Pdt et autre, mais il y'a des greffons pour certains language et çà évolue
<Sovo_> tu vois
<Sovo_> tu complique deja la tache au gars la qui decouvre ubuntu et geany
<Sovo_> maintenant tu lui parles d'installer des greffons pour faire moins bien que ce qu'il faisait avec eclipse ou netbeans
<indy21> c'est fait pr les developpeurs
<Sovo_> voila tt le pb
<tnjulius_> Sovo_: puisque c'est toi qui fait le cd!
<Sovo_> mais c pas moi qui decide de ce qui sera dedans
 * tnjulius_ propose Geany en plus des autre éditeur :)
<Sovo_> +1 et codebloc aussi
<Sovo_> bon je vais bientt partir
<Sovo_> on se prend une autre fois
<indy21> sovo:bon w-e a toi
<septox> .
<septox> i di com
 * tnjulius_ souhaite bonne soirée à tout le monde
<ferdy> SALUT A TOUS
<ferdy> COUS ETES TJR LA?
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-19
<qwebirc40334> slt ongola
<ongolaBoy> salut
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc40334: tu arrives quand je vais me coucher :)
<qwebirc40334> das mach nicht
<ongolaBoy> ???
<qwebirc40334> another day. so have a good night
<ongolaBoy> traduction ? deutch sprechen und Ich ... plus bon amis :)
<ongolaBoy> :D
<ongolaBoy> sorry
<qwebirc40334> en fait j'ai eu la solution à mon pb qui était de savoir ce qu'il s'est dit hier sur IRC
<qwebirc40334> merci encore
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> là je m'en vais
#ubuntu-cm 2012-03-12
<septox> hi
<septox> hans88: hi
<hans88> hi septox
<ariabbas> 0000
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-03-13
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-03-14
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-03-15
<ariabbas> ...
<septox> hi
<qwebirc78934> salut les mec
<septox> qwebirc78934: hi
<qwebirc78934> slt septox
<qwebirc78934> alors à quand la relance des tutoriaux ?
<septox> boe question
<septox> je ne sais pas
<septox> il y a pas bcp de gens qui semblent etre motive
<qwebirc78934> domage
<qwebirc78934> pourtant l'an passé çà c'est bien passé
<ariabbas> ....
<septox> ouioui
<ariabbas> bye
<hans88> salut indy21
<indy21> slt hans88
<hans88> c'est la première fois que je te vois dans ce chan
<hans88> welcome !
<indy21> ca fait longtemps ke je ne sui pa venu
#ubuntu-cm 2012-03-16
<hans88> salut indy21
<hans88> on n'a pas pu discuter hier
<hans88> j'étais un peu pris
<hans88> moi je vis à Douala
<hans88> et toi ?
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-11
<indy21> hi.
<ongolaBoy> hello
 * indy21 cherche a deployer sur squid en CT sur openvz sans parefeu et sans vlan. possible?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hum... pas évident d'utiliser squid en dehors de ta passerelle
<ongolaBoy> c'est l'un de mes soucis actuels d'aileurs :)
<ongolaBoy> déjà tout dépend de ta config réseau
<indy21> ongolaBoy:elle est assez simple.
<ongolaBoy> et il faut jouer avec les règle de redirection (+ un peu de routage parfois) sur la passerelle
<indy21> ma passerelle se limite pour l'instant a un routeur adsl tp-link
<indy21> donc la notion de routage est assez limitée pour lui.
<ongolaBoy> si tu n'as pas bcp de poste, tu vas configurer manuellement le proxy dans les navigateurs
<ongolaBoy> sinon tu feras une redirection transparente du port 80 vers la machine:port correspondante
<ongolaBoy> dans squid2 c'est http_port adress.ip.:portEcoute transparent
<ongolaBoy> dans squid3 c'est http_port adress.ip.:portEcoute interception
<ongolaBoy> *mais* faudra rajouter une règle sur la passerelle qui va modifier certains paquets
<ongolaBoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605185/
<ongolaBoy> c'est un exemple .ca fonctionnera *mais* il résultera une erreur dans squid :( ..
<ongolaBoy> bref.. c un peu là où moi même j'en suis
<ariabbas> iptables -A FORWARD -d 41.67.236.40 -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<ariabbas> iptables -A FORWARD -s 41.67.236.40 -p tcp --sport 80 -j ACCEPT
<ariabbas> :( Mrd
<ariabbas> ne considerez pas les règles iptables ci dessus
<ariabbas> juste une maladresse
<ariabbas> :)
 * indy21 vien de rendre compte qu'il y avait la variable pour le RPV. :)
<ariabbas> SVP testez moi ce lien http://courriel.univ-ndere.cm
<indy21> ariabbas: ca redirige vers le https
<indy21> et le certificat n'est pas signé
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> merci indy21
<ariabbas> nous avons demandez à un Certificat à l'ANTIC
<ariabbas> depuis
<ariabbas> mais sans succès
<ariabbas> et donc j'ai décider de faire un auto signé en attendant qu'il reponde :P
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: il faut vous adresser à un autre FAI si possible
<indy21> ongolaBoy: est ce que ariabbas ne peut pas utiliser les certificats de CAcert.org ?
<ariabbas> indy21: si j ai bonne memoire pour les certificat CAcert.org il faut encore configurer le navigateur ? :( :-(
<indy21> ariabbas: non non tu peu le configurer pour utiliser directement dans apache2
 * indy21 est entrain de googler "cacert+apache2"
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> mais sauf que normalement c'est l ANTIC qui doit fournir le certificat a l univ-ndere
<ariabbas> sa fait plus serieux
<ariabbas> mais helas il ne reagissent pas
<ariabbas> bon je bouge @+
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-12
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-13
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> 'jour
<ariabbas> hyi
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-14
<indy21> b'jr
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-15
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi.
<ongolaBoy> 'lut
<indy21> heu... y a encore kelk'un ?
<ongolaBoy> yep
<ongolaBoy> mais en partance
<indy21> bon rapide kestion: je peu gérer plusieurs clés ssh coment?
<ongolaBoy> en les mettant dans plusieurs fichiers
<ongolaBoy> et à chaque fois tu appelles ton client ssh avec le paramètre -f (si j'ai bonne mémoire)
<ongolaBoy> mais .. bon.. pourquoi es-tu obligé de gérer plusieurs clés ssh ?
<indy21> j'utilise des connexions ssh avec des mots de passe différents pr chaque serveur.
 * indy21 doit penser à unifier tt ca
<ongolaBoy> tu veux dire des passphrase différents alors ...
<indy21> oui ouio
<ongolaBoy> normalement.. pas besoin d'être si strict.. si tu as désactivé l'authentification par mot de passe
<ongolaBoy> c'est déjà bien
<indy21> en fait je veu accéder au serveur de l'hébergeur par ssh pour voir si je peu changer son dns.
<indy21> je voulai utiliser une passphrase différente de ce que j'ai actuellement
<indy21> puisque sur cpanel il m'oblige à générer un passphrase.
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> bon, je bouge
<ongolaBoy> demain c'est à partir de 12h.. on doit faire une marche en matinée du côté du MINREX :)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-16
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: salut :)
<IzaneFG> salut :)
<ongolaBoy> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/15/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<ongolaBoy> pour les discussions d'hier par exemple
<gabriel__> cool
 * ongolaBoy explique le fonctionnement de l'IRC aux nouveaux venus
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi
<kwetoh> gabriel__: ça donne?
<gabriel__> #kwetoh  parfaitement
<ongolaBoy> comme je disais dans mon courriel
<ongolaBoy> on va un peu parler de la prochaine release party
<ongolaBoy> elle aura lieu le samedi 4 mai 2013 à l'AUF yaoundé à partir de ????
<kwetoh> ça dépends du programme
<ongolaBoy> dans l'après midi semble se préciser ..
<ongolaBoy> à partir de 14h ?
<ongolaBoy> 14h -- 18h ..
 * gabriel__ ça m'arrange 
<ongolaBoy> quel contenu y voyiez vous ?
<indy21> les installations
<indy21> la présentation de ubuntu en général
<indy21> un appel à témoignages
<ongolaBoy> par là .. indy21 voulait qu'une personne parle de son expérience d'ubuntu par exemple
<ongolaBoy> quand j'y pense ... je pourrais demander la participation par visio de mes amis de Dakar :)
<kwetoh> sounds great
<gabriel__> #indy21 intéresant l'agenda
<indy21> la présentation de nouvelles fonctionnalités dans la 13.04
<tnjulius> hi all
<indy21> tnjulius: hi
<ongolaBoy> en fonction du public on pourra s'étaler sur certaines nouvelles ou anciennes fonctionnalités
<kwetoh> tnjulius: hi
<indy21> on peut aussi faire un appel à participation dans la ML
 * IzaneFG regardes ici d'un demi oeil :-)
<ongolaBoy> *programme exact*
<ongolaBoy> * présentation générale d'ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> * présentation générale d'ubuntu -cm
<ongolaBoy> tout ça dans la salle de formation
<ongolaBoy> ensuite on va répartir les activités par espace
<ongolaBoy> par défaut, nous en avons 2 à notre disposition
<ongolaBoy> la salle de formation
<ongolaBoy> la grande cour
<ongolaBoy> juste pour info déjà le miroir est sur http://miroir.cm.auf.org
<ongolaBoy> pas encore accessible de l'extérieur :)
<ongolaBoy> mais celui de ngaoundéré l'est ... http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org
<ongolaBoy> les témoignages ou partages d'expérience
<ongolaBoy> on détache par salle ou bien on fait tout au même endroit ?
<ongolaBoy> on détache ...
<ongolaBoy> 1 appel à témoignage dans la ML
<ongolaBoy> 1 appel à présentation dans la ML
<ongolaBoy> on recense
<ongolaBoy> puis on va attribuer chacun dans une salle
<ongolaBoy> merci qui ? merci au barcampcameroon :P
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: c'est sûr que le modèle barcampcameroon, inspire :)
<ongolaBoy> après la plenière on aura des retours d'expérience
<ongolaBoy> répartis dans les 2 «salles»
<ongolaBoy> ensuite on pourra faire des ateliers pratiques
<indy21> tnjulius:on va te convoquer pour faire une présentation. :-)
<ongolaBoy> par exemple : lvm, virtualbox, eclipse, vim, tout ce qui tourne autour de LAMP,...
<ongolaBoy> bref tout ce qui est utilisation quotidienne .. il peut y avoir d'autres types de besoin
<ongolaBoy> tout ce qui est applicatif
<ongolaBoy> standard
<indy21> projection de tweets ?
<ongolaBoy> oui mais où ?
 * ongolaBoy réfléchit
<indy21> samekoudi est partant : https://twitter.com/samekoudi/status/312898848769048576
<ongolaBoy> c'est une solution envisageable ... on va juste voir en fonction du nombre d'ateliers ... (en parlant des projections)
<ongolaBoy> samekoudi: bienvenue :)
<samekoudi> merci
<ongolaBoy> tu peux relire l'archive de la discussion ici  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/16/%23ubuntu-cm.html
 * indy21 parcour un peu le wiki du @dakarlug  pour la partie "install"
<ongolaBoy> samekoudi: comme tu es là j'en profite pour discuter un peu de ce qu'on attendrait de dakar
 * samekoudi est à l'ecoute
<ongolaBoy> nous prévoyons une séance plenière où on présentera ubuntu en général
<ongolaBoy> puis ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> ensuite il y aura un retour d'expérience ou d'utilisation d'ubuntu et des logiciels libres en général
<ongolaBoy> à partir de là, dakar pourra être sollicité pour présenter ce que vous faites en général
<ongolaBoy> aussi bien dans l'utilisation du libre que dans la manière de gérer votre communauté dakarLug
<samekoudi> très bien...
<ongolaBoy> car à ubuntu-cm on tirerait un grand bénéfice de travailler comme vous :)
<ongolaBoy> par la suite .. on pourrait aussi mener 1 ou 2 ateliers pratiques
<ongolaBoy> tout ceci par visio en ce qui vous concerne
<ongolaBoy> on ferait juste du point à point ou bien multipoint (on en reparlera en interne)
<samekoudi> héhé ! on n'est pas si bien structuré non plus à DakarLUG
<samekoudi> mais ca me parait parfait
<samekoudi> on a déjà eu a faire çà lors d'un SFD avec Madagascar
<ongolaBoy> à priori on ferait du multipoint mais il faudra qu'on demande si c'est faisable
<ongolaBoy> donc voilà en gros
<samekoudi> c'est faisable. tu reserves le pont ou je m'en occupe ici
<Sylvain_> Hello !
<ongolaBoy> et c'est prévu pour le 4 mai à partir de 13h GMT
<ongolaBoy> Sylvain_: hi
<ongolaBoy> samekoudi: donc .. voilà en gros
<ongolaBoy> ensuite on fera des ateliers pratiques dans des salles ici
 * ongolaBoy s'absente quelques minutes
<samekoudi> ok. On prévoyait un install-party pour fin avril. Je vais voir si les gars accepte de décaler cela
<samekoudi> sinon, on fait juste une nouvelle mobilisation ;)
<ongolaBoy> ok, pas de soucis
<ongolaBoy> même si vous pouvez juste être là une dizaine de minutes
<ongolaBoy> le but c'est de pouvoir partager avec de multiples personnes venant d'un peu partout :)
<samekoudi> tres bien ca marche pour moi... et pour DakarLUG
<ongolaBoy> Sylvain_: le formulaire d'ubuntu-cm pour lire et t'abonner https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-cm
<Sylvain_>  Moi, c'est Sylvain, content d'être là et dispos pour apprendre et partager
<Sylvain_> Merci Willy
<Sylvain_> Je suis déjà inscrit
<ongolaBoy> samekoudi: on en reparlera dans la semaine dans ce cas ... merci déjà
<ongolaBoy> donc à priori on fera une pause café .. très sobre .. mais 1 pause café :)
<ongolaBoy> il faudra recenser ceux qui veulent des installations dès le début
<ongolaBoy> et les disposer dans une salle précise
<ongolaBoy> je vais peut être demander à exploiter une 3è salle
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: en passant, ngaoundéré pourrait faire une petite release ce jour là non ? le 4 mai ... :)
<Sylvain_>  En plus si certains peuvent avoir quelque chose à apporter, pour soutenir Willy, ce sea bien
<ongolaBoy> un petit point mais important : expliquer aux gens comment changer leurs sources.list
<Sylvain_>  Effectivement il y a plusieurs sources d'installations, comme sur FreeBs
<Sylvain_> FreeBSD
<ongolaBoy> on réfléchit sur la manière de procéder aux installations, mises à jour des postes des personnes qui viendront
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: DualBoot, Ubuntu+virtualBox, mises à jour d'une version antérieur vers la nouvelle
<ongolaBoy> est-ce qu'on garde des CD pour les visiteurs ???
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: noté ..
<Sylvain_> On peut donc préparer le lien Web du serveur miroir et le mettre à la disposition des participants à l'atelier pour qu'ils puissent
<tnjulius> et expliquer aussi la différence entre une LTS et une version intermédiaire
<Sylvain_> l'utiliser
<abega_> un fichier iso serait judicieux
<Sylvain_> Salut Julius, comment vas-tu?
<tnjulius> bonjour Sylvain_ bien merci! et toi?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: explique qu'en principe on passera au principe des «rolling release» ..
<Sylvain_>  Cool, mon Frère, je suis chez toi Bao!
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: "rolling release" ??
<gabriel__> #tnjulius   slut
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: si c'est adopté, il n y aura plus de release tous les 6 mois
<tnjulius> ah ok! je ne comprenais pas le terme! :)
<tnjulius> gabriel__: hi bao!
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: indy21 donc si je comprends bien canonical veut abandonner les releases semestriels!?
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: oui
<indy21> tnjulius, ongolaBoy  c'est pas encore adopté : http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1246
<ripipiphoua> bjr
<ongolaBoy> j'encourage ceux qui peuvent à venir avec une clé usb qu'il pourra dédier à l'installatin de linux
<ongolaBoy> ripipiphoua: hello ^_^
<tnjulius> ripipiphoua: hi
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: bonne idee . j essaye de me concerte avec les gars
<ariabbas> ici à Ndere et je vous fait le feed back la semaine prochaine dans la liste de diffusion ubucm
<ongolaBoy> faire une sous-page dans https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events pour lister tout ce qu'il y aura lieu de faire
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ok.. c'est noté
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: on t'attend pour récupérer les photos du ndéréCamp dans mon ordi :)
<gabriel__> #izane  les présentations aussi
<IzaneFG> yep
<indy21> une utilisation de eventbrite ?
<ongolaBoy> ok.. à noter donc ... pour un système de tickets à utiliser
<gabriel__> oui pkoi pas amiando ?
<ripipiphoua> Jviens de facebook, et jme suis inscrit sur twitter un ami m'a fait savoir qu'il y a un evenement ce
<ripipiphoua> weekend
<indy21> bienvenue ripipiphoua
<ripipiphoua> jsuis intérressé, et étudiant
<indy21> ripipiphoua: tu peu retrouver l'intégralité de notre discussion ici : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/16/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<gabriel__> welcome #ripipiphoua
<indy21> je suppose que tt le monde est d'accord pour l'utilisation d'un gestionnaire d'évènements
<Sylvain_> -En plus de la com sur les réseaux Sociaux, on peut aussi prévoir des affiches publicitaires de l'event
<ripipiphoua> ok je parcours le lien indy21
<ariabbas>  je dois bouger @+ et bonne suite
<indy21> ripipiphoua: un exemple de ce qu'on fera : http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-12.10-quantal-quetzal
<ripipiphoua> merci gabriel__ .
<indy21> ripipiphoua: n'hésite pas à poser des questions
<ongolaBoy> on fera un petit résumé dans la ML
<indy21> pour un plan d'action global ou pas?
<Sylvain_>  Les bonnes Pratiques d'Internet
<Sylvain_> BCP de l'utilisation de l'Internet
<abega_> creer des astuce pour pousser les gens à s'habituer à ubuntu
<Sylvain_>  La culture de l'Internet doit être inscrite dans les habitudes des utilisateurs
<abega_> il faudra pomouvoir l'education sur linux (ubuntu)
<gabriel__> logout
<indy21> suite à une coupure de courant, nous allons clore cette rencontre.
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-17
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> tnjulius: hi
<ariabbas> est ce que tu pourrais connaitre un tech a camtel qui pourrais m configurer le reverse dns chez eux pour le DNS (41.67.236.42) de l'universite de Ndere.
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-10
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: il ne faut pas ouvrir de session irc avec un compte root (comme bcp d'autres choses d'ailleurs) ;)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je suis une distrib qui démarre en root. :D
<ongolaBoy> ok..mais bon ..
<indy21> ongolaBoy:corrigé. :)
<ongolaBoy> :)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: alors ces miroirs ? ça a marché la synchro le WE ?
<indy21> mais pas pour ubuntu
<indy21> ongolaBoy: pour centos
<indy21> j'ai lancé manuellement
<indy21> je suis en permission
<indy21> je vais regarder ça mercredi.
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> moi je suis parti :)
<ongolaBoy> enfin .. presque
<indy21> ongolaBoy: mais d'ici mercredi le téléchargement sera fini.
<ongolaBoy> pour ubuntu ?
<indy21> oui
<indy21> ongolaBoy: centos était a 36 go hier
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-11
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-12
<indy21> hi.
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-13
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-14
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-15
<ariabbas> .*
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-09
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-10
<ongolaBoy> saoungoum: tu utilises orange maintenant ? (de la maison ? ) ;)
<saoungoum> non
<saoungoum> je suis en cours à GAROUA
<ongolaBoy> ok :)
<saoungoum> dans une institut Sup
<saoungoum> et leur salle de informatique est connecter via ORANGE
<saoungoum> comment as-tu su
<saoungoum> ?
<saoungoum> les routes?
<ongolaBoy> non ..  mais par ceci « 15:32 -!- saoungoum [29cac72e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.41.202.199.46] has joined #ubuntu-cm »
<saoungoum> lol
<saoungoum> :)
<ongolaBoy> mais je pouvais aussi prendre les infos (dont l'IP) sur les utilisateurs du salon
<ariabbaS> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-11
<ariabbaS> .
<ariabbaS> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-12
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-14
<ariabbaS> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-03-18
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> Salut !
<coco1> https://framabin.org/?a9039f96b743472b#gip/jlWCfrC5XMU1HckxdiN4t6h084k6DQNRW5249fw=
<coco1> Un miroir localisé/hébergé au Cameroun avait été classé meilleur Miroir pour Brasero ? Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il en est advenu aujourd'hui?
<coco1> Bonne journée!
<ariabbas> .
